# Custom Size Tank



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Anyone know where I could get a custom size glass tank made? I've called North American Fish Breeders, but they only make large custom size tanks (65G+). I also checked with Harold, but I'm guessing he's having a hard time getting a quote for me cause I've e-mailed him a few times over the last month and I've gotten nothing yet (usually he's good with everything else). I've also e-mailed Miracle Aquariums and all they told me is who distributes their tanks. So I'm out of ideas at the moment.

The tank I need made is aprox 17 by 17 inches and 18 inches high. It basically is going to be used for water changes (I need a specific size to fit in my stand) so I'm not looking for anything fancy ... it doesn't even need to be see thru, just needs to hold water and be that exact size.

Thanks,
Harry

P.S. I've looked at the Rubber Maid site and didn't find anything that matches that size.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

This is what I got from GARF.org if you want o DYI. Not sure what they mean by using dowels to support the front, back and sides as a flat surface as I've built many aquariums on a very flat surface lined w/either styro or thick felt.

HTH

Tank Information:
Material = Glass
Tank Height = 18"
Tank Width = 17"
Tank Length = 17 " 
Glass Thickness = 1/4"
Approximate Gallons = 23

Cut List:
Bottom = 16 1/2 " x 16 1/2"
Front = 17 " x 18"
Back = 17 " x 18"
2 Sides = 18 " x 16 1/2"
Top Front/Back brace = 16 1/2 " x 2"
Top Sides brace = 16 1/2 " x 2"

Additional Materials
1. Tube of aquarium grade silicone
2. Tape or clamps for holding the peices in place
3. Solvent for clean up.
4. Rags/Paper towels for clean up.
5. 1/4 inch wooden dowels.

Getting Started

Lay bottom, front, back and side pieces out on a large flat surface.

Cut the 1/4 inch dowels slightly shorter than the length of the bottom. Place the dowels under the bottom piece of glass. It is important that the weight of the aquarium is supported by the front, back and sides. There should never be any support under the bottom glass as this could fracture it.

Run a bead of silicone along all edges of the bottom glass. (these are the edges that will seal with the front, back, and side glass)

Carefully place all pieces in place surrounding the bottom piece. All contacting surfaces should have a bead of silicone.

Use tape or clamps to hold the pieces in the correct position. When using silicone you will have plenty of time to make adjustments. Silicone can become a gooy sticky mess so you should keep the material and work area as clean as possible.

Once all pieces are correctly positioned, let the aquarium set for 24 hours.

After the silicone has cured, it is time to add the glass to the top. This piece of glass makes the sides stronger so the glass does not bow when the tank is filled.

Let the tank cure in a warm room for 72 hours before you fill it with fresh water. If there are any leaks you can apply an additional bead of silicone to the inside seam.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks for the DIY info ... I'm a DIY kind of guy, but honestly at the moment just don't have the time ... plus a DIY tank sort of scares me ... I don't mind DIY all sorts of stuff, but I'd prefer to leave the tank part to a professional.

Thanks,
Harry


----------

